# About the ftpd



## swmok (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi All:
I found that the built-in generic ftpd in 7.1 is not stable.
Sometimes, the ftpd reject connection.
Here are my questions:

What ftpd are you guys using in FreeBSD?  The generic built-in one OR vsftpd OR something else?

If the built-in ftpd is not stable/popular/user-friendly,
why don't the admin just drop it??

Also, how to set the ftpd work under the inetd??
I cannot do thisx(x(

Pls. help


----------



## trev (Feb 16, 2009)

I've used the built-in ftpd daemon since FreeBSD 2.0 and have never had a problem with its stability.

inetd config:
ftp     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/libexec/ftpd       ftpd -l

with access regulated via /etc/hosts.allow.

You don't say how it's not stable?


----------



## anomie (Feb 16, 2009)

swmok said:
			
		

> What ftpd are you guys using in FreeBSD?  The generic built-in one OR vsftpd OR something else?



I'm using the base system ftpd on a system I inherited. (No stability problems in 3+ years.)


----------

